# boot problem - lilo.conf-Fehler?

## Taaz

Hallo,

wenn ich versuche gentoo zu starten, werden mir die Bootbefehle aufgelistet.

Bei "vesafb: scrolling: redraw" bleibt er aber stehen.

Ich habe kurz gegooglet und herausgefunden, dass danach ein Befehl ähnlich diesem kommen müsste: "vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0"

Dann ist mit gleich aufgefallen, dass ich auf dieser Seite der Anleitung den Optionalen Teil Framebuffer ausgelassen habe, weil der mit zu komliziert erschien. Somit habe ich am ende in der lilo.conf natürlich auch kein video-Statemend o.ä. angefügt.

Liegt es daran?

Ich habe versucht, dann über die Install-CD nochmal die lilo.conf zu bearbeiten, diese war aber leer.

Muss ich da erst wieder bestimmte Festplatten mounten?

Bitte helft mir. Ich war doch fast fertig.

MfG Taaz

P.S.: Ich habe den Kernel mit genkernel kompilieren lassen.

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Sers

in der lilo.conf sollte sowas oder ähnliches drinstehn:

append="video=vesafb, usw. was für behele auch immer"

Nachdem du mit live-cd gebootet hast must du die Pladde mounten wo du lilio zu begin hin intalliert hat. Also so was wie:

mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo

Vergiss nicht lilo auszuführen wenn du mit der config fertig bist.

----------

## Taaz

wenn ich chroot /mnt/gentoo eingebe kommt "sh-3.00#" und ich könnte was eingeben.

Was soll ich denn da eingeben?

Hab noch nicht so die erfahrung mit Linux..sry.

thx,

Taaz

----------

## SinoTech

 *Taaz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich habe versucht, dann über die Install-CD nochmal die lilo.conf zu bearbeiten, diese war aber leer.
> ...

 

Jo, solltest in dein System chrooten und dort deine boot Partition mounten (Falls du eine angelegt hast).

Oder, wenn du "nur" die lilo.conf anpassen willst, kannst du auch direkt die boot-Partition mounten, ohne vorher in dein System zu chrooten.

 *Taaz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich chroot /mnt/gentoo eingebe kommt "sh-3.00#" und ich könnte was eingeben.
> 
> Was soll ich denn da eingeben?
> ...

 

Das solltest du schon selbst wissen  :Wink: 

Zum Beispiel:

```

$ mount /boot

$ nano /boot/lilo.conf (Oder wie auch immer die heißt)

```

Evtl könnte man dir auch besser helfen wenn du sagst was genau in deiner lilo.conf drin steht ? Alles nach Handbuch ? Schön, aber dann sollte es ja auch funktionieren. Funktioniert es nicht -> irgendwo ein Fehler.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Taaz

in meiner lilo.conf steht folgendes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> prompt
> ...

 

Zu meinen Partitionen:

hda1 ist meine WinXP Partition

hda2 ist die Linux ext2 (Müsste die boot sein, so wie ichs mir aufgeschrieben habe)

hda3 ist die Linux swap / Solaris

hda4 ist die Linux ext3 (Müsste die root sein, so wie ichs mir aufgeschrieben habe)

Mein Problem ist ja zur Zeit eigentlich an die lilo.conf heranzukommen, da mir ja oben gesagt wurde, was ich da ändern muss.

MfG Taaz

----------

## SinoTech

 *Taaz wrote:*   

> in meiner lilo.conf steht folgendes
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> boot=/dev/hda
> ...

 

Wollte eigentlich eine "kopie" deiner "lilo.conf" hiersehen, da man ansonsten ja Tipfehler etc. nicht sieht die du evtl. gemacht hast.

 *Taaz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mein Problem ist ja zur Zeit eigentlich an die lilo.conf heranzukommen, da mir ja oben gesagt wurde, was ich da ändern muss.
> ...

 

Das wurde ja mittlerweile erklärt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Taaz

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Taaz wrote:*   
> 
> wenn ich chroot /mnt/gentoo eingebe kommt "sh-3.00#" und ich könnte was eingeben. 
> ...

 

Woher soll ich das denn wissen?

Wozu ist denn dieser chroot befehl?

Bin leider ein totaler Linux-Anfänger.

Kann hier ja leider keine Kopie meiner lilo.conf posten, da ich nicht an die Datei herankomme.

Habe aber nochmal in der Anleitung nachgeschaut und das, was ich in die lilo.conf eingegeben habe rekonstruiert.

Taaz

----------

## SinoTech

1. Du willst was an deinem System ändern. Wenn du von der LiveCD startest, bist du aber NICHT in deinem System, sondern der Umgebung die dir die LiveCD zur Verfügung stellt. Also ...

2. mountest du dein System und ...

3. chrootest hinein (Ist aber im Handbuch beschrieben)

4. Danach kannst du IN deinem System die Boot-Partition mounten, die "lilo.conf" ändern und anschliesend "lilo" ausfürhen (So wie ich das hier gelesen habe ist das notwendig wenn man an der config was geänadert hat).

Für dich heißt das jetzt also (nachdem du von der LiveCD gebootet hast):

```

$ mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo                           # Root partition mounten

$ chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash                          # In dein System chrooten

$ env-update

$ source /etc/profile                                   # Umgebungsvariablen etc. setzen

$ mount /boot                                           # Boot Partition mounten

$ nano /boot/lilo.conf (Oder wie auch immer die heißt)  # "lilo.conf" anpassen

$ lilo                                                  # lilo ausführen damit neue config übernommen wird

$ reboot                                                # neu starten um zu testen ob Fehler behoben wurde.

```

Man sollte eben nicht nur blind alles aus dem handbuch abtippen, sondern auch versuchen zu verstehen was gemacht wird.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Taaz

Hab das alles nicht hinbekommen. Hab es jetzt nochmal auf meinem Rechner (nicht aufm Laptop) auf ner SCSI-Platte installiert.

Hat alles ganz gut geklappt.

Jetzt kommt aber immer der Fehler

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >> activating udev 
> 
> >> determinating root device 
> ...

 

Habe auch schon hier im Forum einige Beiträge dazu gelesen, aber werde daraus nicht schlau.

Habe eine Extra SCSI-Platte genommen.

Hab genkernel benutzt.

Habe 3 Partitionen (wie in der Anleitung) angelegt.

Was mache ich falsch?

Habe auch schon nen bisschen mit der lilo.conf herumexperimentiert. Beingt alles nix.

Taaz

----------

## SinoTech

Hatte noch nie eine SCSI Platte ... aber ich gehe mal davon aus du den Treiber nicht im Kernel, bzw. nur als Module eingebaut hast.

Da die Module aber auf der root Partition liegen, aber diese ohne den Treiber nicht gemountet werden kann, bekommst du einen Fehler.

Kann dir jetzt leider nicht sagen was im Kernel aktiviert werden muss. Suche am besten bisserl hier im Forum, oder schau im Handbuch (Evtl. wird das ja auch im Handbuch kurz angeschnitten).

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Wed Sep 07, 2005 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Taaz

ich dachte genkernel macht das alles..

wie bekomme ich den treiber auf die boot-partition?

Taaz

----------

## SinoTech

Sorry, hatte im nachhinein noch kurz mein Post geändert:

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann dir jetzt leider nicht sagen was im Kernel aktiviert werden muss. Suche am besten bisserl hier im Forum, oder schau im Handbuch (Evtl. wird das ja auch im Handbuch kurz angeschnitten). 
> 
> 

 

"genkernel" kann viel, aber nicht alles  :Sad: 

Ich glaube mit "genkernel --menuconfig" bekommst du noch die Kernelconfig angezeigt. Dort solltest unter "Device Drivers" den richtigen Treiber auswählen und als "<*>" markieren ("< >" = nicht im Kernel, "<*>" = fest im Kernel einkompiliert, "<M>" = als externes Modul kompiliert).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Taaz

hab den teil jetzt gefunden..da steht aber so viel.

:*: SCSI device support

[*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

--- SCSI support type(disk,tape,cd-rom)

:*: SCSI disk support

:  : SCSI tape support

:  : SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

:*: SCSI CDROM support

[*] Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

:M: SCSI generic support

--- Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

[  ] Probe all LUNs on each SCSi device

[  ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)

[  ] SCSI loggin facility

      SCSI Transport Attributes- --:

      SCSI low-level drivers ---:

      PCMCIA SCSI adapter support ---:

Bin hier am Laptop und die Spitzklammerntaste ist kaputt.

Alle : sollen spitzklammern sein.

Was muss ich da jetzt auswählen?

Taaz

----------

## SinoTech

Also evtl. "SCSI generic support" direkt in den kernel:

```

<*> SCSI generic support

```

und dann unter "SCSI low-level drivers --->" noch deinen SCSI Treiber auswählen.

Also meiner Meinung nach war es das dann. Evtl. meldet sich ja noch ein Fachmann zu Wort  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Taaz

So habe das erste mal aktivivert, aber in den SCSI low-level drivers finde ich den richtigen nicht.

Habe eine Adaptec AHA-2940(W) drin.

Folgende Treiber sind unter Linux aufgelistet:

Adaptec AHA152x/2825 support

Adaptec AHA1542 support

Adaptec AHA1740 support

Adaptec AAC RAID support

Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -: U160 support (New Driver)

Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver) (kein :M: sondern :  : )

Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support

Adaptec I20 RAID support

Alles Treiber sind mit :M: (Außer der eine Markierte) eingebunden.

Bitte beachtet, dass ich keine Spitzklammern zur verfügung habe und Doppelpunkte nehme.

Welche soll ich da nehmen? oder muss ich mir irgendwo einen runterladen.. Sind die bei Adaptec auf der Seite auf für Linux? Wenn ja, wie muss ich die installieren?

Thx, Taaz

----------

## bbgermany

Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -: U160 support (New Driver)

Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver) (kein :M: sondern : : ) 

^ einen von denen, ich habe den neueren genommen bei meiner adaptec 2940UW

----------

## Taaz

So..habe das mal so ausgewählt.

Danch wollte er undebingt den Kernel mehr oder weniger neu kompilieren.

Als er das getan hat und ich ihn rebooten wollte, kam:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Loading gentoo..................
> 
> BIOS data check  successful
> ...

 

Was mache ich falsch?

taaz

----------

## SinoTech

 *Taaz wrote:*   

> So..habe das mal so ausgewählt.
> 
> Danch wollte er undebingt den Kernel mehr oder weniger neu kompilieren.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Aber das hat dich jetzt nicht wirklich überrascht oder ?

 *Taaz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als er das getan hat und ich ihn rebooten wollte, kam:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Tja, mit der fehlermeldung kann ich leider auch nicht viel anfangen.

- Hast du den kernel auf deine Bootpartition kopiert (Falls genkernel das nicht selbst macht) ? Und wenn ja, auch die richtige Datei ?

- Evtl. musst du noch die "udev" Option bei genkernel angeben ?

Kannst also so machen wie im Handbuch, nur zusätzlich noch "--menuconfig" angeben, damit du bei der Kernel-config deinen SCSI-Treiber etc. reinhauen kannst.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Taaz

muss ich nachdem ich den kernel neu kompiliert habe, nochmal das system konfigurieren?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Taaz wrote:*   

> muss ich nachdem ich den kernel neu kompiliert habe, nochmal das system konfigurieren?

 

Wie oben schon gesagt, musst du genkernel so benutzen wie es im handbuch beschrieben ist, nur zusätzlich noch die "--menuconfig" option angeben. Ansonsten verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz was du unter "System konfigurieren" verstehst !?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Taaz

ich meinte mit system konfigurieren, ob ich nach dem Ausführen von genkernel noch Einstellungen vornehmen muss die evtl. verloren gehen, wenn ich den Kernel neu konfiguriere.

Habs jetzt mal ohne versucht, funtkioniert aber nicht.

Es kommt wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung.

Woher weiß ich,ob genkernel den Kernel automatisch auf die richtige Partition kopiert bzw. wo muss die hin kopiert werden und wie mache ich das?

MfG Taaz

----------

## SinoTech

Also der Kernel gehört nach "/boot". Falls du eine eigene Boot-Partition hast, musst du die natürlich mounten. Ob genkernel den neuen kernel nach "/boot" kopiert hat oder nicht (Bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher), siehst du an einem:

```

$ ls -l /boot

```

Die "-l" Option zeigt dir nämlich nur die Uhrzeit an. Daran solltest du erkennen ob der Kernel kopiert wurde oder nicht.

Falls der Kernel nicht kopiert wurde machst du das nachträglich:

```

$ cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/Dein_Kernel_Name

```

Den Kernel kannst du nennen wie du willst, musst nur aufpassen das du in der "grub.conf" den richtigen angibst. Wo du aber die initrd findest, die von genkernel angelegt wird, weiß ich nicht. Naja, evtl. macht genkernel das auch alles von selbst.

Mfg

Sino

WICHTIG : Boot Partition mounten bevor der kernel gebaut wird !!!

WICHTIG : Nach dem bauen prüfen ob der richtige Kernel unter /boot liegt

WICHTIG : In der grub.conf den RICHTIGEN Kernel angeben.

----------

## Taaz

es liegt nicht daran.

Kernel liegt auf der boot-Partition und in der lilo.conf ist alles richtig angegeben.

DIe lilo.conf liegt aber nicht in /boot sondern in /etc...ist das ein problem?

Taaz

----------

## SinoTech

 *Taaz wrote:*   

> es liegt nicht daran.
> 
> Kernel liegt auf der boot-Partition und in der lilo.conf ist alles richtig angegeben.
> 
> DIe lilo.conf liegt aber nicht in /boot sondern in /etc...ist das ein problem?
> ...

 

Nein, die config von LiLo liegt immer unter "/etc". Also alles im normalen Bereich.

Mfg

Sino

----------

